

How to Become the Ideal Apprentice: Part VI - maxprogram
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/the-ideal-apprentice-part-vi/

======
unimpressive
I find that a lot of the time spent wandering is finding the "big wins",
actions, situations communities etc that give a huge boost to your skills or
perspective.

The two I can name off hand are installing Linux and finding this site. One of
the things I'm looking for is the next big win. I still haven't found a way to
ask people about them or where they might be.

I'm fairly sure that if if I knew where they all were in advance I could hit
"master" without putting ten years into it.

------
mapleoin
There's a great book on software apprenticeship that I recommend:
Apprenticeship Patterns <http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596518387.do>

It goes into great detail about why and how to be an apprentice and the
authors seem really knowledgeable.

------
donebizkit
I have an apprentice question. How did this article get to HN front page on 4
points?

~~~
napoleond
The algorithm, from what I understand, assigns positive acceleration based on
upvotes over time, relative to other articles in the same period. In other
words, at this time of day a few upvotes in a short period of time will do
wonders.

EDIT: As far as the actual article goes, I would have found it more valuable
if it had named some of pg's teachers and mentors, rather than just dancing
around the idea that "everybody is an apprentice at some point".

